# ITE IT8729 + FreeBSD 9.0 amd64



## aldrox (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I am setting up a general purpose PC, which will also host some simple network services (NFS, proxy, etc...). The machine is based on a motherboard for AMD (Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3). I wish I could monitor the status of the system locally (temperature, voltages and fan speed) using FreeBSD 9.0. The motherboard has the ITE IT8720 chip.

I tried several materials on the net, including the file from this list, but without much success. Besides, some projects for hardware monitoring in FreeBSD seem to be "stuck", such as bsdhwmon. I know that mbmon has some support for ITE chips, I tried it but did not have success with the IT8720.

Anyway, I wonder if someone can show me the best port to monitor hardware, any material (tutorials) or have succeeded in obtaining readings from IT8720 chip, more specifically under newer versions of FreeBSD.

Thanks for your attention.

Alessandro Colli

- 

Going on means going far ...  Going far means returning ...
- Tao Te Ching


----------



## Nubeera (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.sentry.org/~trev/files/it8718fd.tar.bz2


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2017)

FreeBSD 9.0 has been EoL since March 2013. Use a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

